# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  разница масштаба макета и таблицы

## meinung

Здравствуйте,  уважаемые участники форума,  подскажите,  где  я допустил ошибку  при   правке внешней  формы. по какой  то причине   макет  формы  внешне  смотрится  корректно (и в конфигураторе и  семерке), правда через  предварительный  просмотр  они маленькие, и на  бумагу выходят  два листочка в  уменьшенном масштабе.  Я  уже себе голову  сломал и яндексу тоже.  Ссылка  на макет   внешней печатной формы:
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/h1FJD0ARcatU_A

----------

